

Citrusleaf NoSQL data store rebrands as Aerospike, releases community edition - oceanic
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/08/27/database-innovators-aerospike-bag-series-b-funding-ibm-advisor-unleash-free-community-offering/
Their site http://www.aerospike.com<p>However, news of their VC funding (covered in the TNW article linked) is not on their blog yet.
======
oceanic
Their site <http://aerospike.com>

However, news of their VC funding (mentioned in the TNW article) has not made
it onto their blog yet.

